# HOOTERS Green Key Classic



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

*HOOTERS Green Key Red White & Blue Classic*
Presented by *Diablo Paddlesports*
*Redfish Trout & Flounder Slam*
*Captains Meeting Online*
*July 9 Launch Kayaks 5:30 AM Green Key Beach New Port Richey, FL*
*CPR Weigh In 1 PM at The Original Hooters Port Richey*

*Awards Ceremony Following Weigh In*
*Online Entry Fee Only $40*
*Over $8,000.00 in Sponsor Gear Prizes*
*Register Today at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com*


----------

